# Como armar una Emisora de Fm



## fabian9013 (Ago 23, 2006)

Hola agradeceria un poco su ayuda y apoyo en  este proyecto que pretendo Hacer.
He visto muchos Emisores de Fm y me llamo especial atensión el que la banda ciudadadana de pablin, el cual me dice que da un alcance de 10 km a la redonda.
LO que no se es que tienen que llevar la emisora ademas del transmisor fm.
Que otras placas o circuitos tiene que llevar el proyecto que estoy armando ( enisora de fm).
Gracias por su apoyo y ayuda ya que soy un chico de 16 años que apenas comienza.


----------



## shocky (Sep 11, 2006)

Si tu emisor de FM no tiene ya el pasaje de audio a radiofrecuencia, le deves agregar un procesador de audio.
Suerte.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 19, 2006)

Holas. Nose si aun estoy a tiempode meter mi cuchara en esto pero ahy voy jejejeje...

Segun recuerdo todos losesquemas de pablin estan dispuestos por modulos.... y solo esta lo que el titulo manda. (me explico si dice emisora soloes una emisora) talcomo dice shocky deberas disponer de una etapa de audio (puedes usar en algunos casos una consola virtual en tu PC). no se si tb el esquema que tienes dispone de un codificador estereo y por supuesto tb deberas tener un sistema de antena apropiado...

Tb para 10KM de alcance se traduce en 10W de potencia de antena +/- eso significa que deberas tener TODOS los permisos si no te quitan TODO emisora.... PC... Discos...Antena.... y por supuesto la multa... debes tener cuidado cuando sobrepasas el watt de potencia porque aparte delos problemas legales (tu radio seria pirata y las demas radios reclaman por los permisos de espacio en el aire) entran los armonicos (si los hay) que a esa potencia te sacan de quicio.

BYE!


----------



## vaz83 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Hola VichoT *
Tienen alguna idea sobre los permisos a los que te refieres, bueno almenos a que tipo de permisos ya que me interesaria daberlo.

gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola, como decía VichoT, el tema de los permisos está complicado... al menos aqui en la Argentina.

Dicen que no hay ley de Radio Difusión, pero si la hay, guste o no... y no gusta... En 1981 se creó el artículo 45 de esta ley y en el 2005 fue declarado anticonstitucional (fue creado durante la dictadura militar). Ahora permite a las asociaciones civiles sin fines de lucro (ong, cooperatvas, mutuales, etc) a acceder a una licencia.

El problema es que solo puede haber una estación de esta característica por localidad y... NO HAY LICENCIA PARA NADIE... a menos que haya plata y mucha... Las estaciones pequeñas que lograron su LRI fue después de muchos años de pelearla... la mayoría tienen PPP otorgado a mediados de los 90 y que venció hace algunos años.

Yo armé la "Emisora Experimental de FM" que está en la página de pablin... no me anduvo ni para atras... los transistores son muy caros como para que no funcione... y cabe aclarar que el 2n4427 trabaja a 175 mhz (un poquito fuera de la banda comercial) y con la bobina que se sugiere en el proyecto, no hay manera de llegar al rango de frecuencias pretendido.

Yo monté uno que propone VichoT en este foro. Le hice unas modificaciones con las que me encapriché y lo tengo funcionando. No he medido la potencia, pero supongo que estará en el orden de 1w.

El tema de los armónicos es algo jodido... por más filtro que pongas, debes ser muy cuidadoso... con 1w ya jodes a los vecinos. Imaginate si metes más potencia... se puede caer un avión.

Una vecina de la cuadra me reclamó que desde que puse la antena en el techo, le aparecen rayas en la pantalla y que en el cana 6 me escucha a mi. Le puse un filtro y me cambié de frecuencia... ahora me reclama que escucha una radio evangélica... ya no depende de mí.


----------



## mazziotta (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola. en la seccion radio de esta pagina encontratras mucha información!

http://ar.geocities.com/electro_raggio
saludos


----------



## mazziotta (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola. en la seccion radio de esta pagina encontratras mucha información!

http://ar.geocities.com/electro_raggio
saludos


----------

